# Clyro Sweet



## Piratical Cookie (27/7/20)

Morning Guys/Gals

Looking for some feedback on the Clyrolinks Sweetener vs CAP Supersweet? 

Gunking, etc?

Looking for something that will sweeten without too much of that "artificial Canderal flavour"

TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/20)

I have been using Clyrosweet for many years now and can attest that it does not gunk coils nearly half as much as CAP Super Sweet. That being said, one thing you need to remember about Clyrosweet is that it is more of an Ethyl Maltol type sweetener than a Sucralose sweetener. So, for me personally, it works better in creams and desserts than fruits. It will still sweeten up a fruity flavour but CAP SS is just better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Piratical Cookie (27/7/20)

Thank you very much - Will be adding to my next order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

